# Humour: Name for a new Canadian Tank IF we got one



## vonGarvin (14 Oct 2006)

So, ante up!  What should a new beast, if ever we got one, be called?


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Oct 2006)

To appeas the NDP, "Fluffy, the Peace Bunny"


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Oct 2006)

"Steve" got a vote?  That was a throw-away option


----------



## karl28 (14 Oct 2006)

> Late for Dinner


  Its got a catchy ring to that name


----------



## GAP (14 Oct 2006)

.


----------



## Remius (14 Oct 2006)

I prefer Mr. McTracks.


----------



## condor888000 (14 Oct 2006)

Steve's up to 6 votes, LETS GO STEVE!!!!


----------



## RHFC_piper (14 Oct 2006)

I think naming a new tank "Steve" is a whole new type of funny.

The Standard Steve A1 MBT
The A2 Recce Steve
and of course the A3 Steve with a 155mm Rob (new kind of main gun... the rob)

I could even see the RCDs having two or three troops of steves... and maybe the RCHAs would use the A3 steve with the Rob.


See... whole new kind of comedy.


----------



## GAP (14 Oct 2006)

I dunno....can't imagine a lot of guys bragging about how much they love their Steve and Steve 2, but once they get into the size of the Rob......well....you figure it out.  ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (14 Oct 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> I dunno....can't imagine a lot of guys bragging about how much they love their Steve and Steve 2, but once they get into the size of the Rob......well....you figure it out.  ;D



Well... we could go with Susan... but that would lead to such distasteful comments as;
"What kind of guns does your susan have."

As you can see... that could lead to some misunderstandings.

Then again; "Wow... Look at the size of the gun on steve."

Yeah... maybe we should just call it "tank"...  or call it "boat" to throw people off. Like naming your dog "cat" and your cat "dog".


----------



## George Wallace (14 Oct 2006)

Just out of curiosity, what ever happened to "Timmy the Tank" that we used to have as a Tank Trainer, way back when?


----------



## Drummy (14 Oct 2006)

Hi

"Humour: Name for a new Canadian Tank IF we got one"

Wouldn't we need more than one ?

Drummy


----------



## George Wallace (14 Oct 2006)

Drummy said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> "Humour: Name for a new Canadian Tank IF we got one"
> 
> ...



Or we could just call it "The One".


----------



## Drummy (14 Oct 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Or we could just call it "The One".



But what if "The One" got bogged down in Gagetown ?


----------



## George Wallace (14 Oct 2006)

Drummy said:
			
		

> But what if "The One" got bogged down in Gagetown ?



That would then be 'The Perfect Hull Down'.


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Oct 2006)

Great Citizens,

I see that there are many that would dedicate a fine machine to the cause, continue to vote!

dileas

tess


----------



## Korus (14 Oct 2006)

I think we should carry on with the fearsom animal names that we tend to use for vehicles.

I personally recomend: The Marmot


----------



## George Wallace (14 Oct 2006)

Too bad we weren't getting new Recce Tracks.....


----------



## Teflon (14 Oct 2006)

We could call it the "Timmie's" or the "double double" and the Tim Horton's in KAF could be a corprite sponsor!


----------



## p_imbeault (14 Oct 2006)

haha i like the last one  ;D


----------



## patrick666 (14 Oct 2006)

Snaggletooth..  ;D


----------



## zanshin (14 Oct 2006)

Look at the look in that Marmot's eye...

What's he thinkin'?

"See that Toyota over there?  I could chew a tire right off it!"


----------



## medicineman (14 Oct 2006)

Walrus perhaps?

A big floppy thing with tusks that makes lots of noise and leaks oil when holes are put in it.

Why not?

MM


----------



## beach_bum (15 Oct 2006)

I think it should be called Mr. Snufalupagus.  Only one person will ever see it and no one else will believe it exists.   ;D


----------



## Rhibwolf (15 Oct 2006)

The Dream Machine because that would be about the only time you ever get to see it.


----------



## youravatar (15 Oct 2006)

Let's name it Fluffy Steve the Boat =D.


----------



## Suebu (15 Oct 2006)

My vote is on

 "FLUFFY STEVE" the boat!!!


----------



## TCBF (15 Oct 2006)

"Agonywagon", just like all of the rest.


----------



## RHFC_piper (15 Oct 2006)

Suebu said:
			
		

> My vote is on
> 
> "FLUFFY STEVE" the boat!!!



I second that.


----------



## rmacqueen (15 Oct 2006)

Perhaps we should give it a name that addresses the tradition of armour in this country, something like "My Grandfather drove this tank" or the "1/2 century tank".  We could also cut costs by getting antique license plates for them now.


----------



## kratz (15 Oct 2006)

LfD - Late for Dinner is coming along in 2nd place. This would be a suitable name if they were always breaking down.


----------



## Old Sweat (15 Oct 2006)

If they were always breaking down, they'd be called Centurians.


----------



## rmacqueen (15 Oct 2006)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> If they were always breaking down, they'd be called Centurians.



How about drip pan?


----------



## Wookilar (15 Oct 2006)

lol, .... drip pan...

Anyway, ninerdomestic voted for Regulator's Love Machine (but I think Steve would work much better). 

Just think of the acronyms people will make of RLM? We can say that S.T.E.V.E. already is an acronym, and watch the wheels turn.


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Oct 2006)

STEVE: "Super Tank, Extreme Volkswagen Engine?"


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Oct 2006)

I prefer the Garvinkampfwagen  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Oct 2006)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> I prefer the Garvinkampfwagen  ;D


So do I, but I'm rather biased


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2006)

Name em after politicians.........

- Jack (aka the Goat) = perfect for someone who tends to shoot his mouth off

.... which leads to calling em after animals
- Weasel 
- Gopher
- Marmot


----------



## George Wallace (15 Oct 2006)

Hey!.......Who changed the Poll?..........That is not what I voted for!


----------



## youravatar (15 Oct 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Hey!.......Who changed the Poll?..........That is not what I voted for!


I dunno but fluffy steve the boat is up to 3  .
Add that with the normal steve vote's and we're up to some kind of rediculous number i can't even count! ^-^


----------



## armyvern (15 Oct 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Hey!.......Who changed the Poll?..........That is not what I voted for!



Hmm,

I'm going to guess that the culprit is the 48th Regulator....

None of these poll results matter anyway as the *Vernliminator* is the the best thing on the market and is truly the way ahead.


----------



## youravatar (15 Oct 2006)

Armyvern said:
			
		

> Hmm,
> 
> I'm going to guess that the culprit is the 48th Regulator....
> 
> None of these poll results matter anyway as the *Vernliminator* is the the best thing on the market and is truly the way ahead.


No way go STEVE!!! ;D


----------



## armyvern (15 Oct 2006)

youravatar said:
			
		

> No way go STEVE!!! ;D



Don't worry!! The *Vernliminator* is not a poll option...but if it was I'd be kickin' hiney!!


----------



## youravatar (15 Oct 2006)

Armyvern said:
			
		

> Don't worry!! The *Vernliminator* is not a poll option...but if it was I'd be kickin' hiney!!


I'd definatley vote for it thats for sure.  8)


----------



## tlg (15 Oct 2006)

If we're going to have a name like STEVE why not something like FRED or BOB?


----------



## youravatar (15 Oct 2006)

'Cause Bob is to plain. And Fred makes me think of Fred Flinstone. Big and lazy. Hmm on second thought maybe Fred would be a good name =).


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 Oct 2006)

why not the "Crazy frog-inator"


----------



## FredDaHead (15 Oct 2006)

youravatar said:
			
		

> 'Cause Bob is to plain. And Fred makes me think of Fred Flinstone. Big and lazy. Hmm on second thought maybe Fred would be a good name =).



Hey! I ressent that! I may be big.. and I may be lazy... But... er... I'm not big and lazy, dammit!


----------



## tlg (15 Oct 2006)

youravatar said:
			
		

> 'Cause Bob is to plain. And Fred makes me think of Fred Flinstone. Big and lazy. Hmm on second thought maybe Fred would be a good name =).



Therefore Fred is the perfect name. Like honestly how long did it take to send some tanks over to A-stan. From what I here they really weren't used for much before.


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Oct 2006)

Exxon Valdez


----------



## FredDaHead (15 Oct 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Exxon Valdez



Shouldn't that be the name of the replacements for the AOR's?


----------



## CanEhdian (15 Oct 2006)

What would your wives think if you told them you were exhausted from riding Steve all day?  ;D

I voted for Lancenator.


----------



## tlg (15 Oct 2006)

CanEhdian said:
			
		

> What would your wives think if you told them you were exhausted from riding Steve all day?  ;D
> 
> I voted for Lancenator.



I'm single so I don't think I'll have much of a problem 8)


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Oct 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Exxon Valdez



What does the coffee guy with the donkey have to do with tanks?

Geesh.

dileas

tess


----------



## youravatar (15 Oct 2006)

CanEhdian said:
			
		

> What would your wives think if you told them you were exhausted from riding Steve all day?  ;D
> 
> I voted for Lancenator.



Don't ask don't tell.


----------



## Milhouser911 (16 Oct 2006)

We could name it something scary!  Like....MECHAGODZILLA!.  big, green, metal, whats not to love?  Oh, its taken.  Damn.


----------



## Hockeycaper (16 Oct 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, what ever happened to "Timmy the Tank" that we used to have as a Tank Trainer, way back when?



Well if you have been to Connaught Ranges (Ottawa) lately you will see Timmy the Tank ( Sherman) guarding the east entrance to the camp.
Not sure if this is the same one your looking for George?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Oct 2006)

Nope.  They were the four Leopards with the Driver Cabs that were in D&M Sqn.


----------



## Haggis (16 Oct 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Too bad we weren't getting new Recce Tracks.....



Wow!  An ILTIS!!


----------



## rmacqueen (16 Oct 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Nope.  They were the four Leopards with the Driver Cabs that were in D&M Sqn.


I had forgotten all about those.  Have no idea where they went, maybe converted to RV's.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Oct 2006)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> I think it should be called Mr. Snufalupagus.  Only one person will ever see it and no one else will believe it exists.   ;D



ya got my vote!   :rofl:


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Oct 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Nope.  They were the four Leopards with the Driver Cabs that were in D&M Sqn.



Oh god, now I know what you are talking about.  I haven't seen them in Gtown for a long time...not that I am there very often anymore though..but I DO remember them.

With the orange safety light spinning...the big "hey get out of the way" beacon   :rofl:


----------



## scoutfinch (16 Oct 2006)

tlg said:
			
		

> If we're going to have a name like STEVE why not something like FRED or BOB?



You can't call it BOB.  Ask any single woman and she will tell you that BOB stands for Battery Operated Boyfried.  Try explaining that to the missus when you come home at night.  (Sorry honey I couldn't take your call today but I was busy with BOB all day!).

Geez Louise,  guys.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Oct 2006)

tlg said:
			
		

> If we're going to have a name like STEVE why not something like FRED or BOB?


Apparently Fred has already been taken by some fat, lazy naval thing (I didn't start it Fred; don't hate the messenger  ). It could also be mistaken for a BIG FRED battlefield radar.

As for BOB....well, we just couldn't afford the batteries for a BOB _that_ big. > (if you have to ask, stick to the Cadets' section)


Edit: damn, SamIAm beat me to it. Well damn and spam, SamIAm


----------



## scoutfinch (16 Oct 2006)

Great minds think alike... perverts seldom differ?


----------



## Pea (16 Oct 2006)

SamIAm said:
			
		

> You can't call it BOB.  Ask any single woman and she will tell you that BOB stands for Battery Operated Boyfried.  Try explaining that to the missus when you come home at night.  (Sorry honey I couldn't take your call today but I was busy with BOB all day!).
> 
> Geez Louise,  guys.



 :rofl: I thought it, but didn't have the guts to say it. Thanks! Can always count on you or Journeyman!  ;D


----------



## Griffin (17 Oct 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> To appeas the NDP, "Fluffy, the Peace Bunny"



How true to form for Jack and the Peace Bunny :rofl:


----------



## Griffin (17 Oct 2006)

How about calling a new Leopard IIA6 - MPURS - for Multi-Purposed Urban and Rural Solution.  

Doesn't that just give you that touchy feel good feeling all over Mr. Layton? ;D

http://www.army-technology.com/projects/leopard/leopard1.html


----------



## medaid (17 Oct 2006)

okay...okay... how bout something sexy...like...oh...I dont know... ELGA (Eva Longorea's Greatest Admireror) hehehehehe I'm sorry I just had to throw something silly like that in there ...


but...S.T.E.V.E now...THAT...THAT IS NEAT...


- Static Tank, Endangered, Veriable Ensemble


----------



## geo (17 Oct 2006)




----------



## sigpig (17 Oct 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> I had forgotten all about those.  Have no idea where they went, maybe converted to RV's.



They aren't in gagnam anymore? How do they teach leo dvr trg? That was probably the 2nd most fun of phase training - driving one of those. The most fun of course firing one...


----------



## dapaterson (17 Oct 2006)

tlg said:
			
		

> If we're going to have a name like STEVE why not something like FRED or BOB?



Because BOB is already reserved as the name for the new Territorial Defence Bns... since TDBG doesn't roll off the tongue very well, someone tongue-in-cheek suggested we call them "Bob" instead... and the name has stuck.

I look forward to the Minister announcing Bob in the future...


----------



## bcbarman (17 Oct 2006)

I like the idea of sticking to the animals. Although I really like Steve, my vote will be for the.... Wait for it

Unicorn.  We all know they exsist, odds are very slim that we will find one, and they are the the elusive animal for all to quest after.


----------



## patrick666 (17 Oct 2006)

How about...

THE LIBERAL?!  ;D


----------



## Blindspot (17 Oct 2006)

von Grognard said:
			
		

> "Steve" got a vote?  That was a throw-away option



After Steve Staples?


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Oct 2006)

"Steve" is an inside joke, but it certainly wasn't for Steve Staples


----------



## George Wallace (17 Oct 2006)

......so is Bob.......Remember all those "Bob's your Uncle!" that were heard in Gunnery Sqn?


----------



## Drummy (17 Oct 2006)

Hi

OK. So according to the thread title, we're getting ONE tank, and it might, just might, be named Bob.  

If we get another one, will it be named Carol, and then Ted, and finally Alice?   ;D

All the best   Drummy


----------



## karl28 (17 Oct 2006)

The Army could always call it the negotiator in honor of  Taliban Jack  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (17 Oct 2006)

karl28 said:
			
		

> The Army could always call it the negotiator in honor of  Taliban Jack  ;D



Nope!  Just won't do at all.  Crewmen would not feel comfortable having to Mount or Dismount off a tank by that name.  And if there were ever the possibility of a premature 'loud lase', they would never hear the end to the ribbing.  Although I am sure it would provide some self gratification for Jack, it would not be 'good' for the Troops.  Nope, take Jack off the list.


----------



## goodform (17 Oct 2006)

Why not Flower? Or name it after a racing horse, "Trooper's Delight" or "Moose Jaw Blue"?


----------



## booted (17 Oct 2006)

Fluffy Steve ?    ???


----------



## karl28 (17 Oct 2006)

George Wallace  sorry man I just got a twisted sense of humour  ;D


----------



## Rodahn (18 Oct 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ......so is Bob.......Remember all those "Bob's your Uncle!" that were heard in Gunnery Sqn?



Then again in this day and age, Bob could be your Aunt......


----------



## geo (18 Oct 2006)

you could have Bobs as aunts AND uncles...........


----------



## Teflon (18 Oct 2006)

I still say we should call it the "Double Double" because then Canada would have to buy 2! (Using the profits from doughnut sales from the Timmys in KAF to pay for them)


----------



## medaid (18 Oct 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> you could have Bobs as aunts AND uncles...........




so....does that mean if we got 2 of em they'd be different colours? a regular OD one and a PINK one for desert ops?  :


----------



## geo (18 Oct 2006)

in the old army, Officers would wear their "pinks" in the summer 8)


----------



## rmacqueen (19 Oct 2006)

karl28 said:
			
		

> The Army could always call it the negotiator in honor of  Taliban Jack  ;D


Then we would have to design new crewsuits for it, spandex shorts anyone?


----------



## medaid (19 Oct 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Then we would have to design new crewsuits for it, spandex shorts anyone?




OH!!! ME ME ME ME ME!!! Could I get them to match with my PINK wind up toy?


----------



## medicineman (19 Oct 2006)

Wouldn't that violate the laws of spandex use though?

MM


----------



## Rhibwolf (19 Oct 2006)

Out here in Langford BC, when anyone mentions a cougar spotting, the next comment is invariabley whether or not she is wearing pink or purple spandex, so I would say that it does not violate the laws of spandex.


----------



## Rodahn (19 Oct 2006)

Rhibwolf said:
			
		

> Out here in Langford BC, when anyone mentions a cougar spotting, the next comment is invariabley whether or not she is wearing pink or purple spandex, so I would say that it does not violate the laws of spandex.



Ummmm, I wouldn't call some of the women that I have seen in Langford "cougars"


----------



## rmacqueen (20 Oct 2006)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Ummmm, I wouldn't call some of the women that I have seen in Langford "cougars"


Now, now, be nice, we do have to make exceptions for the poor people who live in Langford, at least it isn't Sooke


----------



## medicineman (20 Oct 2006)

I don't know - I used to live in Vic and my grandfather lived in Langford.  I'd say there were more than a few that violated the laws of spandex use, along with the law of material elasticity  >. 

MM


----------



## youravatar (20 Oct 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I don't know - I used to live in Vic and my grandfather lived in Langford.  I'd say there were more than a few that violated the laws of spandex use, along with the law of material elasticity  >.
> 
> MM



I Spy Camel...


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Nov 2006)

Just reviving this threat (which is HUMOUR by the way).  So, what do you think?  Although I like Steve, I'm partial to Garvinkampfwagen!


----------



## armyvern (1 Nov 2006)

No no no Von G...the Vernliminator will do just fine!!


----------



## Rodahn (1 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Just reviving this threat (which is HUMOUR by the way).  So, what do you think?  Although I like Steve, I'm partial to Garvinkampfwagen!



Which is why I voted that way..... but I'm still not sending $5.00 to that grid square.....


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Nov 2006)

Garvinkampfwagen! Why don't you see how cool it is?  :


----------



## cplcaldwell (1 Nov 2006)

Or we could put a nordic twist on it...

Garvinstridsbandvagn
Garvinstridsvagn
GarvinPansarvärnskanonvagn

Kannon vagn.... gotta love the sound of that....


----------

